# Lost Flashlight....and no, this is not a joke



## Hush

Not mine, but reposting for a member of another forum, and maybe soon to be a member here.
Lynn LEO lost a VERY expensive personally owned light. Who knows, maybe someone will come across it or it will turn up. It is engraved with name and dept.

_"My Surefire R1 Lawman Was lost today while I did an 8 hour traffic enforcement overtime job. Made about 30 stops so I have no idea where it is. I turned that cruiser inside and out. I carried it in an open top Accumold baton pouch so be forewarned if you carry it in an open top holster. Had to go by the uniform shop and purchase a Streamlight Stinger DS LED and a closed top holster._
_Words cannot express how pissed off I am, the persons who got verbal warnings/written warnings from me are so lucky I discovered this at the end of shift. I did have my name and department engraved so fingers crossed it shows up." _


----------



## 7costanza

It's already pawned.


----------



## Goose

That's why I own Streamlights...yeah, it may only be 90% as good as a Surefire, but it doesn't cost 2x as much.  My clip-on light goes in my pocket.

EDITED: 3x as much. Ouch!


----------



## samadam78

That sucks makes working that ot feel like a waste


----------



## USM C-2

Holy Shit! Over $300? I had a sure fire, older model, liked it a lot but just too few out there to have many holder choices, plus the charger was a pain. Still a nice light, though, for the time.


----------



## csauce777

Hush said:


> Words cannot express how pissed off I am, the persons who got verbal warnings/written warnings from me are so lucky I discovered this at the end of shift.


Maybe I'm being a ball buster, but if your discretionary ability is influenced because YOU lost your flashlight, and you would hem up people to feel better about your mistake, maybe you should be more careful. It's not the same as people bashing cops or hiring flag men, and us in turn increasing our enforcement efforts. Maybe I'm off base, but thinking out loud.


----------



## BigAssDiesel

Thanks Hush, he posted it for me. I have not been on here in a long time and he got me to come back. csauce, I would say all of our discretionary ability is influenced by every thing that goes on in our lives. There are days that perfectly cordial persons get money cites and days I cut breaks to assholes.


----------



## Hush

csauce777 said:


> Maybe I'm being a ball buster, but if your discretionary ability is influenced because YOU lost your flashlight, and you would hem up people to feel better about your mistake, maybe you should be more careful. It's not the same as people bashing cops or hiring flag men, and us in turn increasing our enforcement efforts. Maybe I'm off base, but thinking out loud.


Fair enough, but along those lines neither should dumbshit comments in the herald...


----------



## 263FPD

My decisions to cite or not to cite are made seconds before I do either one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

How blatant the offense and attitude, attitude, attitude makes the call!


----------



## csauce777

263FPD said:


> My decisions to cite or not to cite are made seconds before I do either one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. I'm not bashing him, I'm just saying for me the fact that I lost my flashlight wouldn't influence my decision to cite or not. No biggie.



Hush said:


> Fair enough, but along those lines neither should dumbshit comments in the herald...


You're right, and that's not my thing either, it's just something commonly mentioned here so I used it as an example. Like I said, I'm not judging as much as offering an observation, write away!


----------



## 263FPD

If I was to misplace my flashlight, say, sometime after dark, I'd not be stopping anymore cars that night for simple safety reasons. 

That said, if I would lose my $100 flashlight, I'd be hitting the ceiling. Never mind this torch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killjoy

"Unsecured means unwanted"

Motto of the US Military and most police departments


----------



## Hush

LawMan3 said:


> So have you already gone online and ordered the next model up?


The LAWMAN is the top of the line.


----------



## Big.G

BigAssDiesel said:


> Thanks Hush, he posted it for me. I have not been on here in a long time and he got me to come back. csauce, I would say all of our discretionary ability is influenced by every thing that goes on in our lives. There are days that perfectly cordial persons get money cites and days I cut breaks to assholes.


Funny shit this morning at Sig Academy when we all had Surefire lights making you feel the need to explain that the reason you had Streamlights was because you lost your Surefire.


----------



## cousteau

Q5-TPR said:


> "Gear a drift is gear a gift".... Does suck though. Just remember, one guy stole, the rest of us are just trying to get our shit back!
> 
> I always tell our new guys: you could leave your wallet on the desk in the Barracks with $1000 in it. If you come back a year later, it will either be in the same spot or in your mail box. If you put your flashlight down and turn your back for a second, when you turn back around, it will be gone!


Not where I work. I was leaving at midnight a couple days ago and one of guys left his wallet in the locker room. He had already left but I called him to meet me in the parking lot to get it. I had a pair of dirty socks stolen from our locker room.


----------



## Guest

cousteau said:


> Not where I work. I was leaving at midnight a couple days ago and one of guys left his wallet in the locker room. He had already left but I called him to meet me in the parking lot to get it. I had a pair of dirty socks stolen from our locker room.


Remember when you met me at Burger King on Quincy Avenue so I could get my Mag-Lite that I left in the cruiser? I would have just retrieved it on the first-half shift if I knew the day shift officer were as honest as you, but I didn't know who was working that sector on the day shift, so I took no chances.


----------



## mpd61

$300 flashlights? Yeesh!


----------



## Herrdoktor

mpd61 said:


> $300 flashlights? Yeesh!


This.

I'll take my issued Pelican 7060 over spending $300 any day of the week.


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> $300 flashlights? Yeesh!


No kidding. Can it see around corners or something?

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Hush

It's brighter enough to make a difference.


----------



## mpd61

Hush said:


> It's brighter enough to make a difference.


You're just sticking up for you BFF....If I spend that much it'll be for a green laser or a used reveolvers! LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hush

mpd61 said:


> You're just sticking up for you BFF....If I spend that much it'll be for a green laser or a used reveolvers! LOL!!!!!!!!


Green lasers are super cheap now, IR is where its at 
If you can find a good used revolver for $300...buy it!!


----------



## OfficerObie59

4 Cell Maglight with a Malkoff drop-in. Total cost is about $70 right now as the drop-ins are on sale. If you absolutely need one on your belt, get a Stinger for under $120.

$300 for a flashlight is a waste of cash, IMO.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Delta784 said:


> Remember when you met me at Burger King on Quincy Avenue so I could get my Mag-Lite that I left in the cruiser? I would have just retrieved it on the first-half shift if I knew the day shift officer were as honest as you, but I didn't know who was working that sector on the day shift, so I took no chances.


I take an engraving tool to all my gear. Name and badge #. not fool proof, but it helps.


----------



## Bloodhound

I just picked one of these up a couple days ago. Company is owned by a local PD officer, Can't beat it for $100. BTW I have NOTHING to do with this company...

http://www.bluelineled.com/


----------



## Goose

LawMan3 said:


> I had one of the blue line lights and I loved it, but it just stopped working after about 2 months. No rhyme or reason behind it. Disappointing....kind of like the Liotech I used to use, which also stopped working, just like the customer service.


I have broken four or five of the Liotec lights...it got to the point that I was breaking the replacements that he sent me within a week. The contact points on the lighthead themselves were always what broke due to bad solder joints.

I ran one on my rifle that went tits up after 400 rounds; the replacement with an upgraded design didn't last 50. The manufacturers know it's a problem (thus they are changing the design all the time) but they still haven't been able to get it right. I finally got fed up with the Made in China stuff and got a couple Streamlights and I haven't had an issue since then.

Two CR123A batteries every few months is still cheaper than mailing a light back and forth to be able to use a rechargeable.


----------



## Guest

I have a Streamlight Strion LED on my belt and love it. Probably the best accessory I've purchased. Never had an issue with it. 

It is small, but its not my primary light for traffic work. I like my old school magcharger for that. Rugged, bright, can be used as an impact weapon in "weapon of immediate use" situations , and is big enough to tuck under my weak arm to keep both hands free if I have to write anything while at the vehicle. 

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## skeet732

I'm not LE but holy cow, there are a lot of choices for a flashlight. I own Mags, Pelicans and a Surefire. Surprised the department doesn't underwrite at least part of the cost of a high end flashlight, give how oftern you use them


----------



## Bloodhound

LawMan3 said:


> I had one of the blue line lights and I loved it, but it just stopped working after about 2 months. No rhyme or reason behind it. Disappointing....kind of like the Liotech I used to use, which also stopped working, just like the customer service.


Contact the owner, he totally backs them up.


----------



## Goose

Bloodhound said:


> Contact the owner, he totally backs them up.


You must have missed the part about the customer service not working anymore.

Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bloodhound

frank said:


> You must have missed the part about the customer service not working anymore.
> 
> Sent from my POS using Tapatalk 2


It appeared he was referring to Liotech's customer service.



> Disappointing....kind of like the Liotech I used to use, which also stopped working, just like the customer service.


Doug from Blueline will take care of you. I'm done with what's become my commercial for these guys haha. I just dig the light for 100 bucks!


----------



## Goose

I thought you were talking about Liotec...my bad.


----------



## Killjoy

Sorry, in my mind, nothing beats Surefire brightness, durability and quality. I own four surefires and they all have given stellar service. Yes, you pay more, but, like many thing in life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Hush

Brite Strike looked pretty good at the show I went to.


----------



## Hush

Killjoy said:


> Sorry, in my mind, nothing beats Surefire brightness, durability and quality. I own four surefires and they all have given stellar service. Yes, you pay more, but, like many thing in life, you get what you pay for.


That's my drug of choice...and it's an expensive one. Have some good drop in LED upgrades but can't beat SF durability and customer service.


----------



## 7costanza

Did you check the Lynn pawn shops yet like i suggested?? thats PAWN...


----------



## mpd61

Hush said:


> *If you can find a good used revolver for $300...buy it!!*


http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=310094619

WEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59

Sorry guys. I guarantee you I win the brightness wars. The warning on the Malkoff device I have in my 4-Cell Maglight:



> Full heatsinking of the driver and LED insure that the module can, and will, run at maximum output for extended periods. It will easily illuminate objects at a distance of 1000+ feet and will light a 2 inch red reflector at a distance of more than 1/4 mile. If you shine someone with this at night, within a 100 ft radius, they should see spots for a good 8-10 seconds.
> ...
> WARNING: This light is capable of causing eye damage at close range. Please use the light responsibly!!!


And they just came out with a D-Cell drop in a few months ago that's even brighter than that. I also have one of their drop-ins for my Stinger XT.

I maybe replace the batteries in the Mag Light every 4 months, and charge the Stinger once every 6 weeks. I swear by these things. They're the real deal if you want to light up a car with 20% windows at night.

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/index.php


----------



## PBC FL Cop

You don't always have to pay $300, I just bought one on line for $50, the only defect was that is has someone else's name and department already inscribed on it, but what a bargain....


----------



## Guest

PBC FL Cop said:


> You don't always have to pay $300, I just bought one on line for $50, the only defect was that is has someone else's name and department already inscribed on it, but what a bargain....


If this check bounces...

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Portable81

I carry the Inova T-4 rechargeable LED - it fits Stinger holsters, is pretty light, and is crazy bright. I've dropped it pleanty of times and it's super tough. Batteries have no memory, so you can throw it in the charger whenever.


----------



## Portable81

I carry the Inova T-4 rechargeable LED - it fits Stinger holsters, is pretty light, and is crazy bright. I've dropped it pleanty of times and it's super tough. Batteries have no memory, so you can throw it in the charger whenever.


----------



## Johnny Law

Portable81 said:


> I carry the Inova T-4 rechargeable LED - it fits Stinger holsters, is pretty light, and is crazy bright. I've dropped it pleanty of times and it's super tough. Batteries have no memory, so you can throw it in the charger whenever.


 I just wanted to confirm you carry the Inova T-4, I didn't get it the last two times.


----------



## Johnny Law

Another vote for Surefire, I always pick up one each year on my clothing allowance and throw it in my bug out bag for crime scene, accident recon and just regular duty bag. You can't beat the brightness, the size and the fact that it isn't rechargeable, you just keep a few new batteries handy and you're good to go. I use the streamlights at home and in the shed, always sitting in the chargers.


----------

